# El mejor velador para iluminar la mesa de trabajo



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2013)

hacia tiempo que me daba cuenta que mi velador de dicroica no era lo mejor para la mesa.

estaria bueno tener un estante mas alto , y poner debajo fluorescentes, tipo un "bajo mesada" , pero eso no lo tenia.
asi que me propuse diseñar algo .
que no moleste y que cumpla.
con elementos comunes, economico.
versatil.
y que si mañana lo quiero llevar a otro lado pueda.

que tenga todas las ventajas.

se me ocurrio y lo hice .

son tubos fluorescentes, maderas comunes y lo unico un poco raro a comprar en la ferreteria (pero vale lapena) :
es un riel para mensulas y una mensula

y el unico problema es tener una soldadora electrica o hacer que una herreria te suelde la pieza , un par de hierros en L .

ya lo arme (me falta , pero ya anda )  y estoy chocho:



esta es la idea: 
*una base de madera, el caño que hace de columna y luego donde van los tubos fluor. pero la idea es que se haga , y poder ajustar altura, y poder hacerlo viable.*
la base de madera ocupa lugar, es aparatosa >>> un problema, PERO  si es una base solo , grande y libre, pues que ya no es problema, por que puedo colocar sobre ella lo que estaba en la mesa, solo queda un poco mas alto , en vez de sobre la mesa las cosas, pues sobre la base (es igual) .
el caño............a que altura van los tubos ?? no me decidia asi que GRADUABLE  seria lo ideal  y lo solucione facil : el caño sera un riel para mensulas) .
y los tubos que no pesan nada , pues sobre una placa de madera y dicha placa de madera ira agarrada a una mensula la cual es la que engancha en el riel ..


un problema era como fijaba el caño a la base , hay fotos.
y otro es que usaba de columna, y lo de el riel es perfecto (mas fotos) .

*imagen 13, 17 y 19 muestran perfecto como solde hierros a la mensula asi hice un buen soporte para fijarla a la base de madera .
luego pinte para proteger el oxido y que no se note lo feo que sueldo *

imagen 23 y 28 muestran la madera que es fina  y la mensula que la soporta y esa mensula es la que encaja en el riel, asi puedo variar la altura de todo el grupo de tubos fluorescentes , cosa que queria mucho por que no me decidia la altura.
se ven en la foto 2 tubos, pero entran 4   .

*fig. 24 : donde va al mensula le puse a la placa de madera 2 tiras de madera, como refuerzo, por que en verdad la placa donde estan los tubos es realmente una placa de madera muy fina, una KK . pero suficiente .*

algo "predecible" es que , por la forma este velador se caiga hacia adelante, es por eso que la nbase de madera es grandecita, y la idea es que en ella apoye cosas Pesadas (tambien podria fijarla con un tornillo a la mesa)  pero como aun no tengo la ubicacion exacta.
asi como esta , colocado en la mesa (mi mesa esta LLENA  de cosas, no entra un alfiler ) no ocupa lugar.
por que si bien para ponerla debo correr cosas, pero luego dichas cosas vuelven a ser puestas sobre la base y listo.
eso si , en la parte de atras de la base como dije coloco cosas pesadas:
tengo en la mesa una bateria de 6v 4 A/h , tengo varios trafos, pues todo eso ahora ira arriba de la base de el velador.


----------

